# panne G5 : le moniteur ne s'allume plus



## kann (24 Février 2012)

salut à tous

j'ai bien lu les divers fils sur les pannes de G5, aucun ne relève la même panne que mon G5.

G5 de 2006 - 2x2Ghz - 2,5 Go RAM - OS 10.4.11

2 infos pour aider à déterminer d'où vient la panne :

- les coups de ventilo sont de plus en plus fréquents
- à l'allumage l'écran ne suit plus, message : "aucun signal" (tests avec 2 autres moniteurs : ça s'allume le 1er coup mais ensuite idem)

ça arrivait de temps en temps mais maintenant je ne parviens plus à allumer écran donc obligé d'utiliser un petit iMac le temps de trouver la panne.

Pour info, lorsque l'écran parvenait à s'allumer, tout fonctionnait normalement.

Donc à votre avis : carte graphique, un des 2 processeurs fatigué ou autre piste ?

(le hic c'est que mon écran ne s'allume plus du tout donc difficile de faire des diagnostics avec logiciels comme Apple Service Diagnostic ou Xtools)

merci pour votre retour


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (24 Février 2012)

Tu y as essayé de zapper la PRAM ?
Normalement, la carte vidéo de ta machine possède 2 sorties, chez moi c'est ainsi pour la même machine, as tu testé les 2 ?


----------

